# Triatheletes



## moonphase (Oct 22, 2005)

Dont do the Triathalon thing,but have thought about it a few times.Although I am competeing in my 3rd Ausable River Marathon canoe race July 25th.Dont worry about times and looking bad your first time,just make sure you finish.Good Luck to you QDMAMAN,just give it 100% and no matter what if you finish ,you have accomplished something of a lifetime.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> moonphase said:
> 
> 
> > Dont do the Triathalon thing,but have thought about it a few times.Although I am competeing in my 3rd Ausable River Marathon canoe race July 25th.Dont worry about times and looking bad your first time,just make sure you finish.Good Luck to you QDMAMAN,just give it 100% and no matter what if you finish ,you have accomplished something of a lifetime.


Thanks moonphase! Good luck to you on your race as well. I've always been facinated with that canoe race and admire everyone that has the moxy to enter and finish that thing.
My goal from the beginning has always been to "just finish". If I can keep things in perspective I should do well. The problem is, I'm extremely competitive and if I don't concentrate on racing my race, and not trying to beat the guy in front of me, I could easily over do it early. Stay tuned!:lol: Regardless, I'm not capable of looking good, finish or not, so no need to worry about that.:lol:
Big T


----------



## moonphase (Oct 22, 2005)

You probably wont beat everyone in front of you so race your race and keep that mindset, you will finish,make sure you keep us updated.The first time I did the marathon I finished 55th place,was just as happy if I was first,same goal this year FINISH


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> I leave for Green Bay on Friday morning. I'll report when I get back...if I survive!:yikes::lol::lol:
> Weather is calling for rainy and 60's. Good thing I didn't sacrifice my entire insulating layer in preperation.:lol:
> 
> Big T


Good luck T! :coolgleam


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Well the 60 degree weather would have been VERY welcome...had it happened, instead we had N-NE winds 15-20 mph and 45 at race time. The water temp was in the 60's though...63 to be exact!:yikes::lol:
The swim was very interesting. It was a man made lake and the first 100 yds was in waste deep water so everyone was running and not stroking. The n the water went to 16' so we could start swimming, that lasted only 200 yds and we were back in the shallow water for the last 100 yds.
Transition took to long with piling on the layers and being a bit num from the water. The bike was great with the exception of a brisk head wind for what seemd like 3/4 of the route.
I cramped in the final 1 mile of the run so I had to stop, stretch, and walk a short distance, happened again 1/4 mile from the finish but I felt great when it was over.
My goal was to finish and I did in 1:46.54. I have pictures but this is a family site so I'd have to put some STRONG warning labels up before hand.
Thanks for all the well wishes and encouragement. I'm looking at another tri in Benton Harbor on July 5th, simular distances, so I'll have a good benchmark.

Big T


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

This...well...this is me in a Speedo. Transitioning from the water to the bike.


This is on the inbound after a 16.5 mile bike ride.









This is on the outbound of the run portion (3.1 miles)


Sorry if anyone was irreversibly harmed by viewuing these photos.:lol:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Congrats on finishing! :woohoo1:

A few guys I know get into this, not to compete, just finish themselves. As for me, I only enter the tri's that include my strongest three events; eating, drinking and sleeping. :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## deep6in (Feb 18, 2008)

Great job finishing!!! 

I am running my first ever marathon in Chicago this October and have fallen behind(way behind) in my training any words of wisdom or inspiration you want to swing my way that might get me motivated(I only have 4 months at best to train). Hopefully I will finish and enjoy the accomplishment at the same time.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


> ....
> This is on the outbound of the run portion (3.1 miles).......


So, were you able to run down that old lady that was in front of you ? 
I couldn't tell from the picture, did you ride that Schwinn Varsity ? Any comments from other contestants regarding the bike ?
Congrats and hope you take a look at the book.......you're on the right path.

L & O


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

Not me.....too old and out of shape but my 19 yr old son is into the triathlons.

I went to Kalamazoo with him a couple weeks ago for The Seahorse Challenge. He did the Olympic Triathlon which was twice the Sprint Triathlon (1 mi swim, 25 mi bike and 6.2 mile run). His goal was to finish in less than 3 hours and he did.
He's only done one other triathlon (Reeds Lake Triathlon in East Grand Rapids) last summer and is hooked and wants to do a 1/2 Ironman this summer.....crazy kid. 

The youngest person doing the triathlon was 13 years old and the oldest person was 78 years young. :yikes:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Liver and Onions said:
> 
> 
> > So, were you able to run down that old lady that was in front of you ?
> ...


Never caught the old lady!:sad::lol::lol:
It _was_ the Schwinn Varsity. There were actually some participants riding Huffy mountain bikes with big knobbies and then there were some of the veteran racers. Holy cow they flew past me like I was in cement and you could hardly hear them when they did. Those are some expensive sleds $2K and up. There was a vendor there that had a $5K bike on display. He said _"it almost peddles itself"_ at that price it should!:yikes: Guess it just depends on how serious you get. 

Thanks for the encouragement! Now I have 4 weeks to get ready for Benton Harbor!

Big T


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Yikes....:tdo12:.....get a wetsuit already!!!! :lol: Way to go with the race T...sounds like you finished well for your first tri! :coolgleam


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

I think congratulations are in order just for getting in 63 degree water for the swim!! Not sure I could have done that myself. Good job on finishing, now you have a time to beat next time.


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## mmac1318 (Feb 5, 2007)

I think it is awesome you decided to get into this at your age. No offense but your not exactly built like a runner,swimmer or biker (well kinda like a motor cycle biker) it gives me a little more inspiration to check it out more. I am not the typical build either 5'10/205. Just curious what does it cost to get into these things?


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

mmac1318 said:


> I think it is awesome you decided to get into this at your age. No offense but your not exactly built like a runner,swimmer or biker (well kinda like a motor cycle biker) it gives me a little more inspiration to check it out more. I am not the typical build either 5'10/205. Just curious what does it cost to get into these things?


Nothing if you have a bike and a good pair of shoes. All it takes is a little self-inspiration and dedication to stick to your training. Well that and an entry fee.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> mmac1318 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is awesome you decided to get into this at your age. No offense but your not exactly built like a runner,swimmer or biker (well kinda like a motor cycle biker) it gives me a little more inspiration to check it out more. I am not the typical build either 5'10/205. Just curious what does it cost to get into these things?


No offense taken.:lol:
Actually football was my game, I just can't bring myself to pad up any more.:lol:
The entry fees vary depending on how soon you sign up. The nearer to the date of the event the higher the entry fee. They usually run around $60 -$80 and includes a shirt and some other junk.
I approached tris this year witha "cheap" mentality. I'm riding a $200 schwinn and if I decide to continue, I'll invest in a better, lighter, faster bike, probably used.
I also purchased a jammer (swimsuit ($30), A good pair of bike shorts with padding ($40) and a good pair of running shoes $100). There's also some misc. items goggles, swim cap, etc. All in all I think it's cheaper than bi pass surgery.

Big T


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Next up is Benton Harbor for the Firecracker triatholon. This sprint distance includes 1/4 mile swim (with current) in Lake Michigan, 11 mile bike, and a 3 mile run. If the water is to rough it will become a douatholon, run, bike, run.
The event will be held at Jean Klock park in the early hours of the a.m.. Jean Klock park is a real success story of urban renewal and includes a Jack Nicholas designed golf course and over 500 acres to roam. During the renewal process volunteers hauled out enough trash to fill a football field 63' deep!:yikes: Kozbow (on this site) sits on the board that oversees this project and his wife works for the developement organization. Thanks to their hard work and dedication Benton Harbor is getting a real face lift.


Big T


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I'll just let you read Kozbow's interpretation.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2757762&posted=1#post2757762

Big T


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Well my triatholon season has come to a close with the completion of my 3rd tri on Sunday.
It was HOT and HUMID. Our saving grace was a stiff breeze of about 10-15 mph, which made the bike a bit interesting...and slower.
After the bike ride I was ready to quit and could have easily justified it in my mind but I pushed through and now I'm glad I did.
Although I didn't set any records, including a new personal best (PB) I did finish in 1:51, which anything under 2 hrs in those conditions was decent...for me anyway.
Next up will be a 5K in September and maybe a 5K in October if one fits my schedule.
This should be one of my best hunting seasons to date as far as stamina goes and I'm looking forward to more time on stand being comfortable.

Big T


----------

